# Sundown SA-8 v.2 Overview Video



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTeH9pTSBEY&hd=1


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

got mine the other day! No I need the time to build the box!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

i been readin that there all low end and they sacrificed the upper end.give and take??..


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Airborne said:


> got mine the other day! No I need the time to build the box!


after seeing how they perform def a done deal i gotta have them 2 of them what do you recommend for an amp? i current have a JL single channel thousand watt? no good?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

.TODD said:


> after seeing how they perform def a done deal i gotta have them 2 of them what do you recommend for an amp? i current have a JL single channel thousand watt? no good?


 the jl will work as long as the 8's match the impedeance.but remember there still 2in coiled 8inch sub.i have two and there not super woofers..


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> the jl will work as long as the 8's match the impedeance.but remember there still 2in coiled 8inch sub.i have two and there not super woofers..


impedeance? and can the JL run both or will i be better off getting another one?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

what ohm load are the 8's and what power the jl will make at the said load..


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

what coils do the subs have? That should tell you weather that amp will be enough or not. You will see "dual 2 or dual 4" on the box the subs came in.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Airborne said:


> what coils do the subs have? That should tell you weather that amp will be enough or not. You will see "dual 2 or dual 4" on the box the subs came in.


are SD amps just as bad ass as there subs?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

.TODD said:


> are SD amps just as bad ass as there subs?


hell yeah! I am saving for an NS-1 to run on some old school Shocker Audio 18's!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Airborne said:


> hell yeah! I am saving for an NS-1 to run on some old school Shocker Audio 18's!


what do you recommend for 2 8s?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

.TODD said:


> what do you recommend for 2 8s?


http://www.emfcaraudio.com/sundown-audio-saz-1200d/


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Brahma Brian said:


> http://www.emfcaraudio.com/sundown-audio-saz-1200d/


ouch little pricey :run: we got any dealers in the house? just ordered this 

first step 



now speakers amp subs wiring


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

o and a better alternator


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

.TODD said:


> ouch little pricey :run: we got any dealers in the house? just ordered this
> 
> first step
> 
> ...



that is a great price for that amp. Can't beat the reliability...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Airborne said:


> that is a great price for that amp. Can't beat the reliability...


i here nothing but great things about this amp but is it overkill for the 2 8s? 

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_25132_Rockford-Fosgate-T1000-1bdCP.html


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

.TODD said:


> i here nothing but great things about this amp but is it overkill for the 2 8s?
> 
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_25132_Rockford-Fosgate-T1000-1bdCP.html


It's less power for the same money as the one I linked that would match the subs and is a better amp than the Rockford...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

also whats the difference between the dual 2 ohm and dual 4 ohm which one do i got with


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

.TODD said:


> also whats the difference between the dual 2 ohm and dual 4 ohm which one do i got with


If you get a 1ohm stable amp, you'll want the dual 4ohm subs if you're going to run two subs.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

sae 1200 can be found used for like 200 all over.way better than the rockford and half price.its not as clean but you wont notice w the xover freq.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> sae 1200 can be found used for like 200 all over.way better than the rockford and half price.its not as clean but you wont notice w the xover freq.


I don't recommend the SAE-1200d, he would be best in a old SAX-1200d or the new model SAZ-1200d would be the best match since he's spending the coin on nice new Sundown subs.

I have two SA-8v.2's on a old SAZ-1000d myself.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Brahma Brian said:


> I don't recommend the SAE-1200d, he would be best in a old SAX-1200d or the new model SAZ-1200d would be the best match since he's spending the coin on nice new Sundown subs.
> 
> I have two SA-8v.2's on a old SAZ-1000d myself.


so my JL1400d is no good? im not looking to compete just something that will make them sound nice. will the JL work?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

if not than im gonna have to spend another couple hundread on an amp.i dont want to if i dont have to and i personally like rockford alot and there real easy on the eyes with the illumination as are alpine amps as well and hifonics


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

if i do go rockford am i looking for a 2 channel? or 1 channel?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

Brahma Brian said:


> I don't recommend the SAE-1200d, he would be best in a old SAX-1200d or the new model SAZ-1200d would be the best match since he's spending the coin on nice new Sundown subs.
> 
> I have two SA-8v.2's on a old SAZ-1000d myself.


 used is still a better deal for that size of amp even a aq1200 will l work also w a host of others way below 400..but ok..:uh:


http://www.caraudio.com/forums/amplifier-classifieds/568580-fs-sundown-sax-1200d-$275-shipped.html

never buy theses korean amps new they are overpriced and the new ones are the same as used because theses guys are constantly upgrading,and they can be repaired cheap...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> used is still a better deal for that size of amp even a aq1200 will l work also w a host of others way below 400..but ok..:uh:
> 
> 
> http://www.caraudio.com/forums/amplifier-classifieds/568580-fs-sundown-sax-1200d-%24275-shipped.html


if you dont mind posting a link homie from sonice eletronics or amazon in rockford that would be awesome homie. thats where i just ordered all my stuff from im willing to pay a little extra as long as its rockford power series since it will match my other amp that i just bought for the mids and be more consistent looking at the shows since both will be able to be seen


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

.TODD said:


> if you dont mind posting a link homie from sonice eletronics or amazon in rockford that would be awesome homie. thats where i just ordered all my stuff from im willing to pay a little extra as long as its rockford power series since it will match my other amp that i just bought for the mids and be more consistent looking at the shows since both will be able to be seen


u bought the rockford already..oh well..


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> u bought the rockford already..oh well..


no i bought a different rockford for the car speakers


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

from what i researched ALL rockford power series amps are 1 ohm stable will this do the job?

http://www.amazon.com/Rockford-Fosg...TF8&qid=1362200593&sr=1-16&keywords=amplifier


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

that's a solid amp bro...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Airborne said:


> that's a solid amp bro...


done deal when it gets here ill let you know maybe you can give me some pointers in getting it optimal building a custom ported box in the cab


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

just orderd my sav2


----------

